# New Website Location



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Due to Yahoo!'s desision to close the Geocities service, I have moved my blowgunning and airgunning website that was at http://www.geocities.com/blowgunner62/home.html to http://airpoweredhunting.web.officelive ... fault.aspx

Please visit the new site and follow the link to join the new Air Powered Weapons forum. This forum is only a few days old, so there is only one post so far, but with more airgun and blowgun enthusiasts joining it should grow rapidly.

Thanks, 
blowgunner62


----------

